

The Psychology of Success: Obsession - mdolon
http://www.devgrow.com/development/the-psychology-of-success-part-1-obsession/

======
tdavidson
It's a pretty fine line between passion & obsession: kind of like crazy &
genius, success & failure, etc.

~~~
mdolon
I agree, and I actually think it's the people who are very close to that line
that are the most successful. I see the connection with crazy and genius but
not so much with success and failure, as being too successful can't really
lead to failure.. or can it?

------
known
Compassion versus Compatriot

